# More Breeder Info!



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Everyone!

I am back again with more questions; and to all of you who have given me breeder names, suggestions and general information I say a great big THANK YOU!:grouphug: 

I have actually found several puppies that I'm interested in. I have gotten some very positive feedback from the breeders I contacted. They all seem to do/have done the appropriate tests on the puppy and/or the parents. The guarantees sound very reasonable to me, also.

I really would appreciate any positive/negative feedback any of you may have regarding these breeders. However, once again, I'm not sure if I should list the breeders name and locations here on the Breeder Forum or should it be done through PMs. If someone could set me straight on this, I would be very grateful.

Lastly, does anyone have any suggestions how I can convince my husband that $2,000 isn't too much to pay for "a dog." Kimberly, maybe you would be kind enough to shed some light on the breeder's expenses.

Thanks to all!

Eileen


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi Eileen,
2000.00 is about right for a havanese. Sometimes you will find them a bit cheaper and sometimes more. If a breeder does all the necessary health testing and shows you proof of it, and also shows her dogs, there's great expense in that. Paying more for that pup may save you headaches and health problems later. That doesn't mean a pup from 2 healthy parent can't have problems, but a good breeder will guarantee that pup. Be careful some breeders will only exchange a pup if a health problem comes up. You want a breeder that will refund your money to help pay for vet costs etc. Remember just because someone charges 2000.00 for a pup, does not mean they did all health checks on the parents, ask for pictures and proof! 

When I bought my Bella, I didn't know anything about health testing, let alone owning a dog. I got a discount on her because she was 7 months old. I still paid 1800.00, but her parents were not completely health tested. She ended up with 2 surgeries before age 1.5 yrs old totally over 4000.00! The only good thing was the breeder did refund my money towards surgeries. Just be careful. Sound like you are using you head. Keep up the good work and I am sure you will get a great puppy from a good breeder.


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

That is terrific that you found a few available pups. That is probably the price but these dogs a worth every penny. You can tell him that. The forever companion.


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Linda and Lola 

I feel pretty good about the health tests so far, although I have one breeder that still needs to give me that information. Linda, I feel terrible that you had to spend $4,000!!! Thank heavens, you got most of it back. I'm trying to convince my husband that $2,000 is reasonable due to the expenses of the breeder but sometimes he's a little hard to convince. Also, some of the puppies are less expensive -- $1,500 is the lowest.

So keep your fingers crossed for me and I'll let you know what happens.:wave:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am sure some of our breeders here will help to shed some light on this for you. I can tell you that I doubt my breeder made any money on me. Brady was a singleton so he was the only one. His mom had a c-section. I am sure that had to be costly. She also got sick right after he came home to us and racked up a lot of vet bills. I hope that some of her other litters helped her recoup some of what she spent on him. I am sure that they make a little here and lose a little there. What I can tell you is they are worth every penny. If you divide out the $2000 over 17 years (we hope), it doesn't equate to very much for a happy, healthy wonderful companion.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thumperlove said:


> The price range sounds about right, you'll pay a little more for females, or some breeders will price differently based on color and/or markings, etc.
> 
> Kara


That drives me crazy to hear that. The only price variance I've seen is based on show/breeding prospects vs. pets.

Most breeders I know charge all the same price. I don't find any of them to be more valuable because they have ovaries or a black stripe. LOL!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> That drives me crazy to hear that. The only price variance I've seen is based on show/breeding prospects vs. pets.
> 
> Most breeders I know charge all the same price. I don't find any of them to be more valuable because they have ovaries or a black stripe. LOL!


I was also unaware that females were more...why would that be?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> That drives me crazy to hear that. The only price variance I've seen is based on show/breeding prospects vs. pets.
> 
> Most breeders I know charge all the same price. I don't find any of them to be more valuable because they have ovaries or a black stripe. LOL!


I'm just recalling when I was looking for Gucci. I did run into more than one breeder that priced chocolates for more, and girls? Not sure why if they are pets, but I know that I saw it alot. I was just on petfinder the other day and saw it

Don't kill the messenger! lol, I just recall that being what I ran into.

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I feel I have been very fortunate with my dogs, so far. I got both of them before I found this forum and the valuable information in it. I feel that Kodi's breeder was a hobby breeder. I wouldn't call her a backyard breeder, because the dam and the puppies were very well cared for. Also, his sire is from a very good kennel and his pedigree is very good. But no health testing was done, so it's a gamble. Kodi was $1500.

With Shelby, I guess I would call them a backyard breeder, even though they were well cared for pups. I think they were breeding to raise money whenever they needed it. Shelby also has a good pedigree, but no health testing done on the parents. Shelby was $1200.

If and when I get another Hav, I will be much more prepared with what to ask a breeder and how to go about checking all this information.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Okay, maybe I didnt' see it "alot"..I just looked at the file I kept on Puppy-search, which is emails and notes from breeders. Out of the 15 breeders I talked to, it looks like 4 of them priced the pups in the litter differently, so maybe its not uber common... that's what 23-24% approx.?

Kara


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

In the Havanese case, you don't have too much of a choice. If you go much cheaper, you might end of with a smaller hav, or a sick one and you will pay more that the difference in Vet bills. There are many threads here where people thought they found a great breeder but can not even get a phone call now. A lot comes with that 2k, and hopefully its a ton of testing and forever advice and help.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kara, I saw a lot of that when I was searching for my dogs. But it wasn't the breeders I got off the AKC list that were doing it. It was some of the ones advertising in Dog Fancy or if you just do a "havanese" search on the web. They priced differently for male/female, "rare chocolate", mini's, etc.


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

The price of the puppy isn't determined by the investment the breeder has made into the litter.........it is determined by the market. Those puppies that are in high demand are more expensive than those dogs that are not in high demand. 

Many times it is the investment the breeder has made in their hobby and the corresponding results that drive the price up......because everyone wants one of THEIR puppies.


----------



## Squirt (Oct 10, 2007)

I just went through the puppy search, and decided on an "older" dog (Squirt is 1 year old). My DH didn't want to go through the puppy phase so getting an older dog was my compromise. I didn't want a dog with a lot of behavior problems though and also could never find Havanese on the rescue sites within a reasonable distance from South Florida. Squirt was slated to be a show dog but didn't grow big enough to meet the minimum size requirements -- she only weighs 4 1/2 pounds so isn't tall or long enough. (I don't think they have a weight requirement but do have height and length requirments ???)

Anyway, I found puppies were selling from $1600 to $2000 depending on whether the breeder thought the puppy might be show quality. All the breeders I talked to got more for females. The older dogs sold for less but again, many of the available older dogs had behavior problems.

I'm not good at waiting, though. I started looking in March, and brought Squirt home in October. That was a looooong 7 months.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> I'm not good at waiting, though. I started looking in March, and brought Squirt home in October. That was a looooong 7 months.


I can relate!  I'm a patient person, but the wait for a pup was excruciating! lol, Apparently, when I was looking there weren't any available anywhere and waiting lists out the yang!

I wish I would've asked why they wanted more for females than males? But I don't recall doing so.

I know so much more now than I did a few years ago, that's for sure. I'm glad you found Squirt and he found you  I had to compromise with my husband too. Par for the course in marriage, I suppose!

Kara


----------

